# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )

## jk21

*Η παρακατω συνταγη ειναι ο συνδιασμός ενος αυγόψωμου ,με πρωτες ύλες καταλληλες να αντικαταστησουν σε μια κρισιμη περιοδο οπως αυτη της πτερόροιας ,τον κροκο του αυγού ,χωρις να ειναι αισθητη η ελλειψη του στον οργανισμό του πουλιού .παράλληλα η προσθηκη γαλακτος και παπρικας προσδίδει λιποδιαλυτες φυσικές βιταμινες D3 και Α ,ενω η παπρικα είναι παράλληλα μια πολυ καλη φυσική χρωστική .Ο συνδιασμος των αλευρων είναι πλήρως απαραίτητος για να ενισχυθεί σωστα σε αμινοξεα ο οργανισμός των πουλιών .Σε περιόδους εκτος πτερόροιας μπορούμε καποια ασπράδια να τα αντικαταστήσουμε με κρόκους και το σογιάλευρο με αλλα 100 γρ αλευρι βρωμης 


τα υλικα 

300 αλευρι χωριατικο
100 βρωμης 
100 σογιας 
12 ασπραδια αυγων 
50 ml ελαιολαδο 
φρεσκο πληρες γαλα 50 ml
1 κουτακι παπρικα απο μαρκετ 
(* *μετα απο αυτο* Λυκοπένιο θα προτεινα την αλλαγη της παπρικα σε ενα ποσοστο απο 40-70 % ,βαζοντας στη θεση της 2 κουταλιες της σουπας πολτο συμπυκνωμενο  (παστα - πελτε ) ντοματας *2 φακελλα baking powder  
1 κουταλια ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου ή λιγες σταγονες αρωμα πορτοκαλι 

και  

ανακατευουμε το μιγμα και προσθετουμε λιγο γαλα ή νερο ,οσο  χρειαζεται για να γινει  χυλος οπως του κεικ 
ψηνουμε στους 180 βαθμους και οταν κρυωσει το τριβουμε και το διατηρουμε σε σακκουλες τροφιμων σε ποσοτητα που αρκει για 3 μερες στα πουλια μας .τα υπολοιπα τα διατηρουμε στην καταψυξη και τα αποψυχουμε οταν τα χρειαζομαστε 

καθε φορα 
διαλυουμε σε 20 ml νερο 1 κουταλι μελι με μιξερακι ,τις βιταμινες που προτεινονται για στο σκευασμα μας για 150 γρ τροφης ,χρωστικη που αντιστοιχει στην ιδια ποσοτητα (προαιρετικο ) και 20 ml  couscous ή ρασκ .Αφου απορροφηθουν απο το κουσκους ή το ρασκ ,τα ανακατευουμε με 100 γρ αυγοψωμου που εχουμε ηδη ετοιμασει*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Η παρακατω συνταγη ειναι ο συνδιασμός ενος αυγόψωμου ,με πρωτες ύλες καταλληλες να αντικαταστησουν σε μια κρισιμη περιοδο οπως αυτη της πτερόροιας ,τον κροκο του αυγού ,χωρις να ειναι αισθητη η ελλειψη του στον οργανισμό του πουλιού .παράλληλα η προσθηκη γαλακτος και παπρικας προσδίδει λιποδιαλυτες φυσικές βιταμινες D3 και Α ,ενω η παπρικα είναι παράλληλα μια πολυ καλη φυσική χρωστική .Ο συνδιασμος των αλευρων είναι πλήρως απαραίτητος για να ενισχυθεί σωστα σε αμινοξεα ο οργανισμός των πουλιών .Σε περιόδους εκτος πτερόροιας μπορούμε καποια ασπράδια να τα αντικαταστήσουμε με κρόκους και το σογιάλευρο με αλλα 100 γρ αλευρι βρωμης 
> 
> 
> τα υλικα 
> 
> 300 αλευρι χωριατικο
> 100 βρωμης 
> 100 σογιας 
> 12 ασπραδια αυγων 
> ...


Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, δια πόσο καιρό μπορούμε να το διατηρήσουμε στην κατάψυξη και να μην αλλοιωθεί!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νίκο 1 κιλό αυγόψωμο που φτιάχνω, με 20 πουλιά δεν μένει στην κατάψυξη πάνω από 2 μήνες το πολύ  !! Μέσα σε 4-5 μήνες κατάψυξη θεωρώ ότι η ποσότητα αυγοτροφής σου πρέπει να έχει φύγει !!! Όχι ότι μπορεί να χαλάσει, αλλά για να είσαι πιο σίγουρος !! *

----------


## Gardelius

Παιδες,...αυτο ειναι μονο για να "διατηρει" χρωμα στα κοκκινα?? :Sign0007:  Μπορω και εγω να το φτιαξω για τα δικα μου?? :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

το να το φτιαξεις ειναι πανευκολο .στο αλλο που ρωτας να ξερεις οτι κατακοκκινο χρωμα μπορεις να πετυχεις μονο με χρηση σκευασματων χρωστικων .αυτο εχει τα θετικα και αρνητικα του ... θελουν προσοχη ,ειδικα αν εισαι απειρος ,μην υπερφορτωθει το συκωτι .αν δεν εισαι μελος συλλογου που θα κατεβασεις τα πουλακια σου σε διαγωνισμο το φθινοπωρο ,θα σου την συνιστουσα ανετα ,ωστε να δεις το αποτελεσμα και στην πορεια της χρονιας βλεπεις αν προχωρησεις (πιο ετοιμος ισως τοτε ) σε βαψιμο με σκευασματα χρωστικων .με αυτο το αυγοψωμο και με συχνη παροχη πιπεριας κοκκινης για να τρωει ,θα πετυχεις ανετα ενα ωραιο ισως και βαθυ πορτοκαλι χρωμα 

* μια διευκρινιση : το κουτακι παπρικας να ναι 40 πανω κατω γραμμαριων 

* κουσκους να παρετε το γνησιο ,οχι αυτο που ελληνικες μαρκες ζυμαρικων αναφερουν ως κουσκουσε ή κουσκουσακι .Γνωστη γαλλικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ εχει δικα της σκευασματα  (κιτρινο κουτι  μεσαιου κοκκου ,μπλε κουτι μικρου κοκκου ,μπεζ κουτι βιολογικο ) που θα ελεγα οτι ειναι τα πιο οικονομικα της αγορας

----------


## Gardelius

> το να το φτιαξεις ειναι πανευκολο .στο αλλο που ρωτας να ξερεις οτι κατακοκκινο χρωμα μπορεις να πετυχεις μονο με χρηση σκευασματων χρωστικων .αυτο εχει τα θετικα και αρνητικα του ... θελουν προσοχη ,ειδικα αν εισαι απειρος ,μην υπερφορτωθει το συκωτι .αν δεν εισαι μελος συλλογου που θα κατεβασεις τα πουλακια σου σε διαγωνισμο το φθινοπωρο ,θα σου την συνιστουσα ανετα ,ωστε να δεις το αποτελεσμα και στην πορεια της χρονιας βλεπεις αν προχωρησεις (πιο ετοιμος ισως τοτε ) σε βαψιμο με σκευασματα χρωστικων .με αυτο το αυγοψωμο και με συχνη παροχη πιπεριας κοκκινης για να τρωει ,θα πετυχεις ανετα ενα ωραιο ισως και βαθυ πορτοκαλι χρωμα 
> 
> * μια διευκρινιση : το κουτακι παπρικας να ναι 40 πανω κατω γραμμαριων 
> 
> * κουσκους να παρετε το γνησιο ,οχι αυτο που ελληνικες μαρκες ζυμαρικων αναφερουν ως κουσκουσε ή κουσκουσακι .Γνωστη γαλλικη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ εχει δικα της σκευασματα  (κιτρινο κουτι  μεσαιου κοκκου ,μπλε κουτι μικρου κοκκου ,μπεζ κουτι βιολογικο ) που θα ελεγα οτι ειναι τα πιο οικονομικα της αγορας


Εδω ειμαστε!!!!  :winky:  Δημητρη νομιζω οτι εδω ειναι πιο σωστα να σε ρωτησω ακομα 2 πραγματα που εχω μπερδεψει...καλο ειναι να τα ξερω για το επομενο "αυγοψωμο μου" !!!!  :Anim 63: 

1) Η παπρικα ειναι ιδια με την κοκκινη πιπερια?
2) Πως θα χρησιμοποιησω την κοκ.πιπερια? τριμμενη? :Sign0024:

----------


## jk21

η παπρικα ειναι σκονη μπαχαρικο που προερχεται απο την αποξηρανση και κονιορτοποιηση της κοκκινης μη καυτερης πιπεριας ( (Capsicum Annum) ) 



θα την βρεις στα μαρκετ σε διαφορες μαρκες στα μπαχαρικα πχ εδω μια ξενη (δεν υπαρχει εδω ) συσκευασια  




μπορεις παραλληλα καθε μερα να δινει και κομματια κοκκινης πιπεριας σαν λαχανικο .θα πεσουν πανω της με μανια !

----------


## Gardelius

> η παπρικα ειναι σκονη μπαχαρικο που προερχεται απο την αποξηρανση και κονιορτοποιηση της κοκκινης μη καυτερης πιπεριας ( (Capsicum Annum) ) 
> 
> 
> 
> θα την βρεις στα μαρκετ σε διαφορες μαρκες στα μπαχαρικα πχ εδω μια ξενη (δεν υπαρχει εδω ) συσκευασια  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μπορεις παραλληλα καθε μερα να δινει και κομματια κοκκινης πιπεριας σαν λαχανικο .θα πεσουν πανω της με μανια !



Ειναι ικανη να "βαψει" σε μικρη ποσοτητα μεσα απο το αυγοψωμο? Δηλ. σε λιγοτερο απο μισο κ.γ. φανταζομαι... :: 
Υ.Γ. Οταν λες πιο πανω για την πιππερια εννοεις φρεσκη?? Δεν την τρωνε...ισως κατι δε κανω καλα.... :Confused0006:

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχη φυσικη αυγοτροφη!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Δημητρη.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά στα καταστήματα έχει 2 ειδών Πάπρικα. Καυτερή & Γλυκιά !!! Ποια από της 2 κάνει ?? Λογικά πρέπει να είναι η γλυκιά αλλά ρωτάω να σιγουρευτούμε !!!*

----------


## jk21

νομιζω ΗΛΙΑ η συνταγη ειναι σαφης .Μιλα για ολοκληρη τη συσκευασια σε ενα αβγοψωμο.η παπρικα δεν ειναι της  πυκνοτητας της κανθαξανθινης για να θελει τοσο λιγο που λες .ουτε βεβαια της επικιδνυνοτητας της κανθαξανθινης σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα .εναι πιπερια αποξηραμενη σε σκονη .κανουν και τα δυο ειδη και το γλυκο και το καυτερο .μονο δεν νομιζω να λεγεται παπρικα το καυτερο αλλα ειτε κοκκινο πιπερι ειτε καγιεν ειτε καπως ετσι .παπρικα νομιζω ειναι μονο η γλυκεια .αλλα και το πιπερι της καυτερης πιπεριας ειναι οκ .νομιζω ειναι και με περισσοτερη βιτ Α .Αν και εχω ακουσει οτι τα πουλια δεν εχουν την αισθηση του καυτερου ,αν βαλετε βαλτε ενα μερος απο κεινο και πολυ περισσοτερο απο την γλυκεια

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Την έψαξα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα σε γνωστό Μαρκετ και της έχει δίπλα δίπλα. Γυάλινα βαζάκια και γράφουν Πάπρικα Γλυκειά & Πάπρικα Καυτερή !! Από εκεί που πήρες το άρωμα πορτοκάλι (ξέρεις εσύ) !! 

*Και εγώ Κόκκινο Πιπέρι το ξέρω... τσπ !! 

* :Happy0030:

----------


## Gardelius

> νομιζω ΗΛΙΑ η συνταγη ειναι σαφης .Μιλα για ολοκληρη τη συσκευασια σε ενα αβγοψωμο.η παπρικα δεν ειναι της  πυκνοτητας της κανθαξανθινης για να θελει τοσο λιγο που λες .ουτε βεβαια της επικιδνυνοτητας της κανθαξανθινης σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα .εναι πιπερια αποξηραμενη σε σκονη .κανουν και τα δυο ειδη και το γλυκο και το καυτερο .μονο δεν νομιζω να λεγεται παπρικα το καυτερο αλλα ειτε κοκκινο πιπερι ειτε καγιεν ειτε καπως ετσι .παπρικα νομιζω ειναι μονο η γλυκεια .αλλα και το πιπερι της καυτερης πιπεριας ειναι οκ .νομιζω ειναι και με περισσοτερη βιτ Α .Αν και εχω ακουσει οτι τα πουλια δεν εχουν την αισθηση του καυτερου ,αν βαλετε βαλτε ενα μερος απο κεινο και πολυ περισσοτερο απο την γλυκεια





> *Την έψαξα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα σε γνωστό Μαρκετ και της έχει δίπλα δίπλα. Γυάλινα βαζάκια και γράφουν Πάπρικα Γλυκειά & Πάπρικα Καυτερή !! Από εκεί που πήρες το άρωμα πορτοκάλι (ξέρεις εσύ) !! 
> 
> *Και εγώ Κόκκινο Πιπέρι το ξέρω... τσπ !! 
> 
> *


Καλημερα. *Δημητρη*, η συνταγη ειναι σαφης, αλλα επειδη δοκιμασα να κανω με παπρικα τη συνταγη εβαλα 2 κ.γ. σε 300 αλευρι (+ τα υπολοιπα υλικα βεβαια). Δεν γνωριζα, αυτο που αναφερεις οτι δεν εχουν αισθηση του καυτερου, γιατι σε μας τους ανθρωπους ειναι "πυραυλος" και η γλυκια!!! Οποτε, ειπα μηπως κανω ζημια αντι καλο. ::  

*Αλεξ.* οσο για αυτο που λες, υπαρχει στο μαρκετ που πηγα και εγω σαφης διαχωρισμος!!!  Παντως, θελω να μου πειτε πως βαζετε την κοκκινη ωμη πιππερια? κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει πανω σ αυτο το θεμα. Οταν εβαλα...ουτε που δοκιμασαν... :Confused0013:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Εγώ πιστεύω το κάθε πουλί πρέπει να μένει με τα φυσικά του χρώματα.. Κάθε επέμβαση ανθρώπινη έχει καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα.. Θες πράγματι κόκκινο καναρίνι, να το πάρεις εκ φύσεως κόκκινο... Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.. :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

Νικολα νομιζω σε κοκκινο αναφερεται .αν οχι τοτε συμφωνω και γω να μην τα βαφουμε με χρωστικες αλλα αν καποιος θελει ελαφρυ πορτοκαλι χρωμα και μπορει να το κανει με τροφες φυσικες οπως η πιπερια και η παπρικα που προσθετουν αντιοξειδωτικα καροτενοειδη και βιταμινη Α στη διατροφη ,γιατι οχι ; ομως οχι υπερβολες

Ηλια η γλυκεια τουλαχιστον παπρικα σε μισο κιλο αλευρι και τοσα αυγα ,δεν κανει καυτερη τη γευση .επειδη τιποτα που προτεινω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην το δοκιμασω πρωτα ,εχω δωσει ηδη στα δικα μου πουλια και δινω και αυτη τη στιγμη παρολο που δεν εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα .οχι βεβαια πολυ καιρο ωστε να τα βαψει και οχι απο την αρχη της πτεροροιας .ειναι κανονικα αποδεκτη

την κοκκινη πιπερια την τεμαχιζω σε φαρδιες λωριδες και την δινω στα καγκελα ετσι ωστε τα πουλια να βλεπουν το εσωτερικο της .εκει τσιμπανε

----------


## PAIANAS

Λερώνονται τα κάγκελα έτσι .Αν δεν έχεις κοντά καταστήματα που πουλάνε ''τσιγκελάκια'' η πετ σόπ που πουλάνε ''μανταλάκια'' κλουβιών για λαχανικά ,φτιάξε μόνος σου με χοντρό σύρμα (απλά πρόσεξε να μην είναι αιχμηρό μπροστά).

----------


## billakos

Εγω την πιπεριά την τρίβω μαζί με το καρότο και τα δίνω και τα 2 μαζί, σε μια αυγοθήκη.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ την κόβω στην μέση, αφαιρώ όλα τα σποράκια ΣΟΣ από μέσα...και μετά από 2-3 ώρες έχει μείνει μόνο η φλούδα !!! *  :Happy0030:

----------


## Gardelius

> *Εγώ την κόβω στην μέση, αφαιρώ όλα τα σποράκια ΣΟΣ από μέσα...και μετά από 2-3 ώρες έχει μείνει μόνο η φλούδα !!! *


Σ ευχαριστω Αλεξ. Δε το γνωριζα αυτο... :: θα το δοκιμασω και ...θα σας πω... :winky:

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πάντως την γλυκιά πάπρικα μόνη της δεν τη πολυσυμπαθούν (τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου, δεν ξέρω γενικά τί γίνεται), ίσως μέσα στην αυγοτροφή να γίνεται αποδεκτή. Εγώ ως πείραμα ανακάτεψα λίγη γλυκιά πάπρικα με το τριμένο καρότο που τους δίνω και δεν έφαγαν ούτε το καρότο...

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο αυτο ,θα προτεινα την αλλαγη αντι παπρικα ,να βαζουμε πολτο συμπυκνωμενο ντοματας (πελτε ) για παροχη λυκοπενιου  *Λυκοπένιο*Στα δικα μου πουλακια ,ειχα δοκιμασει με παπρικα και δεν ειχα προβλημα μη αποδοχης .Αλλα πραγματι μπορει να εχει ιδιαιτερη γευση για εκεινα .Ας δοκιμασεις με ελαχιστη  ή και καθολου στην πορεια 

θα επισυναψω στην αρχικη συνταγη και τη χρηση πολτου ντοματας

----------


## Gardelius

> Πάντως την γλυκιά πάπρικα μόνη της δεν τη πολυσυμπαθούν (τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου, δεν ξέρω γενικά τί γίνεται), ίσως μέσα στην αυγοτροφή να γίνεται αποδεκτή. Εγώ ως πείραμα ανακάτεψα λίγη γλυκιά πάπρικα με το τριμένο καρότο που τους δίνω και δεν έφαγαν ούτε το καρότο...



Πανο, η πάπρικα ειναι <μεσα> στη συνταγή!! Επειδή την εχω φτιάξει, το λεω....αν την προσθέσεις μετα...δεν νομιζω οτι θα το αποδεχθούν!!

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη και Ηλία ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Όντως και εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα, ότι δηλ. η πάπρικα μπαίνει μέσα στη συνταγή. Επειδή όμως είχα κάνει ήδη την άλλη συνταγή (αυτή για τους τεμπέληδες -!!!- με το έτοιμο μπισκότο πτι μπερ του Δημήτρη) είπα να ενισχύσω τον κόκκινο παράγοντα ξεχωριστά με ωμή πάπρικα ανακατεμένη με καρότο, αλλά τζίφος!

----------


## Gardelius

> Δημήτρη και Ηλία ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Όντως και εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα, ότι δηλ. η πάπρικα μπαίνει μέσα στη συνταγή. Επειδή όμως είχα κάνει ήδη την άλλη συνταγή (αυτή για τους τεμπέληδες -!!!- με το έτοιμο μπισκότο πτι μπερ του Δημήτρη) είπα να ενισχύσω τον κόκκινο παράγοντα ξεχωριστά με ωμή πάπρικα ανακατεμένη με καρότο, αλλά τζίφος!


*Φιλε γι αυτο δεν στο έφαγαν!! Αν πούμε οτι <δεν> έχουν γεύση! σίγουρα έχουν όσφρηση ....Κατι τα <χάλασε>!! Ποσο έριξες?*

----------


## birdy_num_num

> *Φιλε γι αυτο δεν στο έφαγαν!! Αν πούμε οτι <δεν> έχουν γεύση! σίγουρα έχουν όσφρηση ....Κατι τα <χάλασε>!! Ποσο έριξες?*


Ε, μπολικούτσικο, μη τσιγκουνευόμαστε κιόλας...  :Sign0007:

----------


## Newone

> *Εγώ την κόβω στην μέση, αφαιρώ όλα τα σποράκια ΣΟΣ από μέσα...και μετά από 2-3 ώρες έχει μείνει μόνο η φλούδα !!! *



Τα σποράκια γιατί τα βγάζεις;

----------


## ilie

Γιατι γενικα τα σπορια φρουτων και λαχανικων πολλες φορες ειναι τοξικα για τα ζωακια μας.

----------


## jk21

γιατι καποια εχουν κυριως κυανιουχες ενωσεις

----------

